Ask HN: Best hands-on security/cybersecurity training? - nsshey
======
garrettr_
[https://www.offensive-security.com/](https://www.offensive-security.com/)

~~~
Syi
I would second that - the OSCP exam that goes with it is one of the best
internationally recognised certifications

------
runjake
_THE_ hands on training to take is OffSec's starting with the PWK training
(and accompanying OSCP certification).

[https://www.offensive-security.com/information-security-
trai...](https://www.offensive-security.com/information-security-
training/penetration-testing-training-kali-linux/)

Ran me something like $1,500 for the course and 90 days of lab time. Had a
blast.

The CEH and Security+ certs are "hands off" certs. The CISSP is more oriented
towards policy and higher-level stuff.

Obtaining the OSCP will make you immediately employable in at least a junior
level position.

------
yowid
[https://www.cybrary.it/](https://www.cybrary.it/)

From their homepage:

 _" Our free online IT and Cyber Security training classes include everything
from industry certifications such as Certified Ethical Hacker, CISSP and CCNA
to advanced niche skill sets like advanced penetration testing and cloud
administration. Our training includes instructional lectures, interactive lab
demonstrations, exam study guides, white papers, case studies and more."_

~~~
runjake
None of those mentioned certs involve advanced penetration testing, let alone
basic penetration testing.

